# Wood haulers??????



## rustyolred (Nov 27, 2010)

What are you guys using to haul your wood?
I will start it off. For now I am using my 1997 Dodge RAM 1500 ext cab 4x4. I am looking for a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck, but that is what I have right now. Let me know what you guys are using.


Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Cliniford (Nov 27, 2010)

Using a 2003 Dodge 3/4 quad cab diesel 4x4 6spd


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62563

There ya go, that link should keep ya busy a day or two.


----------



## rustyolred (Nov 27, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62563
> 
> There ya go, that link should keep ya busy a day or two.



Thanks


----------



## woodyman (Nov 28, 2010)

Have done most of my firewood cutting on my own land and right now I use an S-10 4X4 and a beatup 4X8 trailer that get into small places.I got a homemade boat trailer from my wifes uncle that I will turn into a wood trailer this winter.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now I am using a 1989 Dodge W250. I just put the snow plow on it yesterday, so the next time I go in the woods I will have to drop it off. 






I also use a 5' x 10' trailer and have used my '62 Studebaker E-13 1 ton 4x4 in the past. The neat thing about the Stude is that the center section of the side rack is a gate that swings out allowing for easy loading.






For hauling logs, I use my '84 International 1600.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Nov 29, 2010)

79 F250 ranger 4x4. It has a stakeside installed now though so I can haul full cords at a time. its for sale.


----------



## homelitejim (Nov 29, 2010)

my 2000 chevy tahoe z71 with a 8x18 ft trailer.


----------



## funky sawman (Nov 29, 2010)

this is my daily driver wood hauler.


----------



## giXXer (Nov 30, 2010)

08 Dodge 2500 Cummins diesel with a 5 X 10 utility trailer. I also have a couple of other trailers, but I love this beat-up little trailer so it is what I use the most. You can see in the pic that even a short load of green oak squatted the truck pretty good. I just got air bags so this shouldn't be a problem anymore.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Nov 30, 2010)

I got an 08 dodge 6.7 cummins too , but it don't haul wood , just A$$. 5" TBE. And a bag of other goodies.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 30, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> I got an 08 dodge 6.7 cummins too , but it don't haul wood , just A$$. 5" TBE. And a bag of other goodies.



Damnit John, I can't rep ya two days in a row. Here's mine.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Nov 30, 2010)

NICE ART! I love the cummins power. makes a good log skidder on occasion. I usually drive my beater mobile even though I got a nice truck in the driveway.


----------



## Elim (Nov 30, 2010)

Cummins here too!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice trucks there. I really like the W350 funky sawman has. I've just got an 09 F 250 with 6.4 stroke.


----------



## Elim (Nov 30, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Nice trucks there. I really like the W350 funky sawman has. I've just got an 09 F 250 with 6.4 stroke.



You know we need pics!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm looking and can't find any at all of it. I had some somewhere, they must be on my laptop I guess.


----------



## Elim (Nov 30, 2010)

You know I have seen your truck. I can vouch its a nice, but I know the other guys want to see it, and its fun to razz ya a little.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 30, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Nice trucks there. I really like the W350 funky sawman has. I've just got an 09 F 250 with 6.4 stroke.



+1, those old dodge 12v's are ugly but cool in the same sense.

BTW, have you modded that 6.4 yet? DPF delete? How is the mileage? Ready to try the new 6.7?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had 2 93 dodges and they were the most reliable trucks I owned. I haven't modded the 6.4 yet. it gets 14-16 mpg. I would like to sell it and get back into a dodge with a manual tranny. I don't think I'm going to mod the 6.4. Some people I work with got a 6.7 ford and he seemed to like it pretty good. He got t-boned going to work in a 10 model 6.4 with 14k miles on it.


----------



## mxjunkie123 (Dec 1, 2010)

2001 f350 7.3L diesel 155k miles runs great couple problems here and there but picked it up cheap


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 1, 2010)

I actually upgraded this year, we had used a 95 dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 with a 12v cummins that we had picked up off the bank as a repo for 1500 bucks.
We got three seasons out of it and the auto tranny went this summer. We sold it as is for what we gave for it and bought a 2003 Chevy 3500 HD chassis cab 4x4 out of the salvage pool for 2300.00, it had hit a deer. We replaced the hood and front bumper and grill, put a 8'wide x 9' long flat bed on it with a 6 ton wagon hoist under it to make a dump bed out of it. We've got a total of about 3400.00 in it and it is so much nicer than the old dodge.
The 6.0 gas has plently of power with the 4:10 gears it has under it.
The dump bed is the cats azz. You can pick up the wagon hoist at any used farm implement place for 175.00. We already had the electric over hydraulic pump but if you had to buy one you can pick them up for around 400.00.
Taking the extra day to make it a dump was one of the best investments we have ever made. We can stack 3 face cord or rick on the truck and dump it with no issue.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Dec 2, 2010)

1964 Ford F700...16' hyd dump bed with 54" sides...short nose conventional. I will try to post pics it's the ulgyiest damn thing on the road but it runs and dumps like a dream. Paid $400 for it and other than flushing the radiator and filling up the gas tank it's been maintenence free. it's a pain because you have to throw wood up into the bed or take loader tractor but once you get it loaded unloading is a breeze.


----------



## giXXer (Dec 8, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> I got an 08 dodge 6.7 cummins too , but it don't haul wood , just A$$. 5" TBE. And a bag of other goodies.



Very nice. I wish my truck was lifted a little more. Going any taller than what I am now makes it a huge PITA to get the geometry correct for the V-plow. I imagine you don't have that problem in Cali!


----------



## forcedintoit (Dec 8, 2010)

<a href="http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m604/dmproductions89/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0353.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m604/dmproductions89/IMG_0353.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## johncinco (Dec 8, 2010)

Johndirt82 said:


> 79 F250 ranger 4x4. It has a stakeside installed now though so I can haul full cords at a time. its for sale.



If you were closer to Michigan that would be mine! Nothing but rusted out hulls up here.


----------



## johncinco (Dec 8, 2010)

mxjunkie123 said:


> 2001 f350 7.3L diesel 155k miles runs great couple problems here and there but picked it up cheap



Thats what I am looking for now. Thats a nice rig and will pull all day long. I'd like to find a crew cab with the 7.3. the only ones I come across have been used on construction jobs and are just beat to hell.


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 8, 2010)

for everyday driving (and wood hauling) i use my 2003 dodge ram 3/4 ton w/ a cummins and 302,000 miles. 2wd, gets 22 mpg and is solid as a rock even with her auto tranny. If i'm going very far (read over 10 miles) i pull at least 1 and usually 2 1 ton pick up bed trailers behind it. Fill all three and call it a day (or month(s)) If i am hauling logs i have a 1979 Chevy C70 2 ton with a 427 tall deck. She'll pass anything but a phillips 66! i've grossed 40k with a trailer behind her loaded with hay and went 70 down the road. the 2 ton also has 16 foot dump bed and pintle hitch (how i pull a float trailer) so its handy as hell


----------



## Johndirt82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah no snow to plow here. Well san diego at least. Theres plenty up around Lake Tahoe where I stomp around. Yeah still havn't sold the 79 ford. I can get plenty of f350 crew cabs down here in great shape. Just look around socals craigslist. Im looking for one myself. Need more room for tools n dogs than the 79 ford does but its a bullet proof truck. Ive put 17k miles on it since last feb.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 8, 2010)

My truck toy and trailer on my way to the cabin.
I have picked up some wood on the side of the road.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my 97 3500 with 7.4. Has about 170k on it, pulls this trailer very well.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 8, 2010)

I used this on Monday to bring back a load of wood I cut from a neighbor's back yard. Cockshutt 20 tractor and my 5' x 10' trailer.






Just a chance conversation at the bus stop waiting for my daughter yielded this load. While I was happy to get the wood for free, my neighbor wanted to pay me for cutting up the downed tree.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Dec 9, 2010)

18 ft. trailer with PT pine sides. I guess I can stack about two cords on it without pieces rolling off  It was a PIA before the sides were put on.


----------



## dh1984 (Dec 9, 2010)

i use a 1995 ford ranger ext cab 4x4 with 4.0 engine to haul my wood with i usely get about 2 ricks on it


----------



## rwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

*NOT MINE, but *I thought all you Stihl heads would enjoy this Mercedes I came across at the grocery store while on vacation.  Ron


----------



## bpalmer (Jun 21, 2014)

5 cords


----------



## stihlfanboy (Jun 22, 2014)

97 chevy 1500 2wd with a 350 with air shocks. It really did not like that bundle of slab wood...


----------



## amscontr (Jun 24, 2014)

here's our newer one, 2008 F550 6.4 Powerstroke with Full Delete/Tune
.


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2014)

97 Chevy 1500 x-cab z-71. With a 5'x8' utility trailer with 2.5' sides. All in can haul about 1.25 cord without heaping it up too much. As I am always stuck dealing with softwood up here it isn't too much of a load for the vehicle.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 24, 2014)

1991 F 250 5.8 5 speed 4x4 4.10 gears.





Can get 1.5 cords on the trailer.










Not too bad for 800.00 

Here is my previous hauler. 1973 360 2wd


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 24, 2014)

Latest addition...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 24, 2014)

I make it earn its keep too.


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Latest addition...
> 
> View attachment 356415



Sweet. I could spend two days scrounging to fill it up and be set for the year!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 24, 2014)

VERY nice Matt!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 24, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I make it earn its keep too.


Man...
I wish I had cottonwood logs like that around here...!!


----------



## regulate34 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Gologit (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


>


cheater[emoji41]


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 24, 2014)

No pics right now, but a 2002 F-350 CC/LFB, 7.3/6spd 4x4. I will have another dump truck or trailer one of these days and am looking at different GN trailers now. I may also be picking up a '69 C6500 with a 20' flatbed, 350 V8/4spd (with 2spd rear) for free off of a friend. Needs some work though. Might make a fantastic home for a bigger Cummins or a 6cyl Cat. A 6v92 or 60 series Detroit might work as well... 
I'm also picking up a '93 S10 ext-cab 4x4 4.3/5spd for almost nothing off of another friend. eeds 4 tires and a fuel pump, but will be getting almost a full frame off, helper springs, a hand-made flatbed and several other goodies to make it a proper little wood fetcher before it's done.


----------



## Axfarmer (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm currently running my 06 f-150 but the old chevy beast is still tucked away in the garage.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 24, 2014)

I would love to end up with a 4x4 F-550/650 C/C short tail w/GN, pintle and 5th wheel hitches. That would pull ANYTHING, I'd ever want to pull and not get much worse mileage than my -350. They would offer a lot more capability and durability as well. Light duty trucks are handy, but medium duty is where it's at (bang for the buck) when there's work to be done. I miss my old F-700 right now.


----------



## Philbo (Jun 24, 2014)

97 Dodge 3500 4x4 Cummins 5spd w/ 8'x9' flatbed. Wish it was a dump, but maybe one day. This was a moderate load for her. Definitely had more on there at times though! The thing with the diesel dodges is that the Cummins is going to outlast the rest of the truck by a factor of like 4:1 so you better have a plan for that motor when the rest of the truck hits the crapper sooner or later. Still, I love the truck and can't complain too much.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 25, 2014)

Philbo said:


> View attachment 356485
> 
> 
> 97 Dodge 3500 4x4 Cummins 5spd w/ 8'x9' flatbed. Wish it was a dump, but maybe one day. This was a moderate load for her. Definitely had more on there at times though! The thing with the diesel dodges is that the Cummins is going to outlast the rest of the truck by a factor of like 4:1 so you better have a plan for that motor when the rest of the truck hits the crapper sooner or later. Still, I love the truck and can't complain too much.


You suck. I'd give up some saws for a truck of that caliber!


----------



## bpalmer (Jun 25, 2014)

1999 Ford F350 4X4 Crew cab 7.3 Powerstroke
1995 Ford F350 4x4 7.3 Powerstroke (old Pike Electric Truck)
1994 Ford F Super Duty 12' Flat dump 7.3 Diesel
2000 Ford Excursion V10
20' Gooseneck dump Trailer
16' Gooseneck Dump Trailer
6X10 Tagalong Dump Trailer
6X12 Tagalong Dump Trailer


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 25, 2014)

Owned since 1996 - 92 F150 5.0 5speed 4x4 - wood duties started in 2007 - too light for most loads but at least the air springs keep the headlights off the tree tops ;-)
2000 F450 7.3 powerstroke / 6 speed, 12' dumpbed / bobcat trailer puller / 2wd - have'nt been able to overload it yet.
1993 F350 7.3 IDI / 5 speed / 4:10's / 4x4, 9' flatbed - my perfect wood truck - short enough and 4x4 for the woods, heavy/strong enough to pull the bobcat trailer.


----------



## zogger (Jun 25, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I would love to end up with a 4x4 F-550/650 C/C short tail w/GN, pintle and 5th wheel hitches. That would pull ANYTHING, I'd ever want to pull and not get much worse mileage than my -350. They would offer a lot more capability and durability as well. Light duty trucks are handy, but medium duty is where it's at (bang for the buck) when there's work to be done. I miss my old F-700 right now.



Pretty much. I have been hemming and hawing on swapping one of my pickups for an old dump truck (have an offer on an old gasser). I am almost there, what is holding me back is gas mileage and the freeking insurance (let alone parts and maintenance). Ran it by my agent, geez loweez. I can't justify it without becoming a legit business, then that complicates matters ...as..I am not a business and don't know if I want to work three times as much just to be legal about things and say I own a dump truck..... Even as personal use only, it is three times the insurance. They consider anything bigger than one ton to be a much higher risk, so the rates go up fast. Heck, they can get picky about beds if you wind up needing the insurance, if it shipped with a regular bed and now has a flatbed on it, you can get screwed... I didn't shop around a lot, but my agent is independent and that's what she told me.

The good old days with cheap insurance is over, modern cars are so expensive, a minor fender bender is serious loot.


----------



## steved (Jun 25, 2014)

Find another insurance agent. Its considered personal, limit the mileage, shouldn't be all that bad...

If I was to do it, it would be an older military M135 or similar...dump bed, all wheel drive.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 25, 2014)

My F150 (not daily driver) has been running about $102/6months. When I called to add my F450 my agent was suprised that is was coming in at $220/6 months but she also noticed their pricing system was coming up with 2014 model year vs what it really is a 2000. She assured me that it should run about the same as my F150 but have not seen the bill yet. The guy I cut with sometimes bought a 2002 F350 dually and his insurance didn't like it because it came up as a "incomplete vehicle cab and chassis" and the agent gave him the third degree about personal vs commercial use. Seems like alot of BS, here I am trying to buy a truck built to be safe with a load and they want to nail you to the cross for it, but it's ok for every joe schmoe around here to load their 1/2 ton so the bumpers dragging. (been there, done that- trying not to again)




zogger said:


> Pretty much. I have been hemming and hawing on swapping one of my pickups for an old dump truck (have an offer on an old gasser). I am almost there, what is holding me back is gas mileage and the freeking insurance (let alone parts and maintenance). Ran it by my agent, geez loweez. I can't justify it without becoming a legit business, then that complicates matters ...as..I am not a business and don't know if I want to work three times as much just to be legal about things and say I own a dump truck..... Even as personal use only, it is three times the insurance. They consider anything bigger than one ton to be a much higher risk, so the rates go up fast. Heck, they can get picky about beds if you wind up needing the insurance, if it shipped with a regular bed and now has a flatbed on it, you can get screwed... I didn't shop around a lot, but my agent is independent and that's what she told me.
> 
> The good old days with cheap insurance is over, modern cars are so expensive, a minor fender bender is serious loot.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2014)

I just license mine as a "Farm" truck... Everything is cheaper on it that way..
26,000 and under "NON CDL" plates...


----------



## zogger (Jun 25, 2014)

steved said:


> Find another insurance agent. Its considered personal, limit the mileage, shouldn't be all that bad...
> 
> If I was to do it, it would be an older military M135 or similar...dump bed, all wheel drive.



It's the liability because of the nature of modern automobiles being so expensive even with just a minor tiny accident. You can get your state's minimum liability, the cheapest, but man, smack into someone's shiny ride and you might be on the hook for tens of thousands out of pocket, and that's just for vehicle damage. 

You can insure anything of course, but if you don't have the income to justify it, which I don't, then it becomes a no-go situation. Most likely I will stick to 3/4 tons and under. I could *use* a larger truck, but it would cost me too much, my income is not that great. 

All these guys with built up jacked up trucks way larger than stock, hot rodded engines, etc....they are gonna be in a world of financial hurt if they cause an accident, they could get denied coverage. And the adjusters look for stuff like that. 

Lot of guys here make enough, an extra few hundred or five six hundred a year to have a truck with double or triple capacity over a regular pickup isn't that much, but to me it is. The funds simply don't exist, I am doing well to be able to hang onto a part time job, but..it's a part time job. It's better than what the docs told me,k wheelchair or walker...

I'd love a nice milsurp truck, but spendy. 

I know this stuff was loads cheaper even just a few years ago, but when I checked last week I got sticker shocked and she laid it out for me, and I think most places will be similar. Above one ton, with a flatbed or dump, gonna cost loads more than a regular bed pickup, and if you get caught doing commercial work with what you claim is a personal use vehicle, well...gonna be interesting times ahead for sure.

If I had a business, with good paperwork and deductions plus the work and income to justify it, sure, but I can't quit this job and go do that right now, just costs too much to start a business today, anything that might work and make some coin. This might change for me in the future, but right now...regular pickups only.

Ya, I am bummed about it, but I ain't an idiot about it either, I was an insurance agent once, I know how picky they can get. Your premiums don't cover squat when it comes to claims, claims come from the funds they invest, premiums cover commissions and office paperwork BS. And driving around with just barebones minimum liability is just asking for it.

I also know in that dump trailer thread I was wrong, I was going by what I remember about prices some years ago, today..different story.


----------



## zogger (Jun 25, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I just license mine as a "Farm" truck... Everything is cheaper on it that way..
> 26,000 and under "NON CDL" plates...



You are a farm owner and legit business already, right? If so, ya, farm plates can work. I'm a hired on hand who owns nothing, that farm plate deal ain't gonna fly. That won't fly with joe suburbia either. I could get and insure at a minimum a large truck, but..the minute I start using it for anything, that changes things.

edit: to clarify, I could go get something and hail it here, but hauling anything away from the farm...that's when it becomes very thin ice. I know guys do it all the time, but.....

I spent a long time talking to her about this, it's doable, but man, you would have to watch what you are hauling and where you are hauling, etc, or you could get nailed bigtime. You could just be dropping off a load of wood to someone, even if no cash changes hands, they could call that commercial use.

Picky points, no big deal really, I'll drive what I can afford and just deal with it.


----------



## Thomud (Jun 25, 2014)

. Here is my little wood wagon! It's a '60's Datsun pickup bed. Works good for small loads. I also have an 18' trailer, and haul either trailer with either my 2006 Chevy half ton crewcab or my 1980 jeep CJ-7.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine's not fancy but it works .






And it has been known to drag the bumper LOL


----------



## zogger (Jun 25, 2014)

dancan said:


> Mine's not fancy but it works .
> 
> 
> 
> And it has been known to drag the bumper LOL




Fill 'er up! HAHAHAHAHAHA

I knew this couple decades ago that did scrap iron with IIRC a 60s impala! Back seat taken out and panel to the trunk removed. They'd cram some amazing weight in that thing.

I hauled a bunch of firewood years ago in the back of a 59 willys wagon. It would go 40 MPH, that's it, empty or full.


----------



## captjack (Jun 25, 2014)

14x7x4 dump with wood sides so I can over load it ! haha It has dumped anything I have filled it with. Most to date is 3 cords of fresh split red oak - ohh it was heavy - I think that is the limit of this trailer - 2.5 cord is comfortable


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's my BEST wood hauler,















SR


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2014)

zogger said:


> ..
> 
> I spent a long time talking to her about this, it's doable, but man, you would have to watch what you are hauling and where you are hauling, etc, or you could get nailed bigtime. You could just be dropping off a load of wood to someone, even if no cash changes hands, they could call that commercial use.



Something else to think about too is insurance and if you're covered.
One of my cat-skinners was spending a winter layoff cutting and selling firewood. No big deal, just a little extra cash to help feed his family. He was a hard worker doing the best he could.
He had a nice Dodge pickup that he used for his deliveries. He had a load of wood on and he was involved in an accident. Nothing major, no serious injuries, most of the damage was to his pickup and by his own admission it was his fault.
His insurance company, once they found out all the details, refused to pay the claim and then dropped him like a hot rock. In the fine print of the policy was a prohibition from using the pickup "in furtherance of any commercial enterprise or endeavor". His little firewood business qualified as commercial and he was running in violation of the terms of the policy. How did the insurance company find out? He told them. The magnetic Firewood For Sale signs on the doors didn't help either. Neither did the Highway Patrol accident report that spelled out in detail the fact that it was a commercial enterprise.
Read the fine print on your policy. Some insurance companies will do anything they can to legally avoid paying a claim.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 26, 2014)

This is 1 1/2 cord on a gmc 5500. gvw 20,500. 
Commercial plates, $493. 
commercial insurance $850.+, pl,pd,... annually.
Why chance it? Your in business or your not.


----------



## sawfun (Jul 4, 2014)

My primary hauler is a 97 Dodge 2500 4×4 12 valve 5 speed 3.54 gear Cummins that get 23 mpg with a 4000 lb load. 

My backup is my old 75 GMC 4×4 that has 1 ton running gear and a 500 Cadillac getting 12mpg with a gear vendors overdrive, 4.10 posi's front and rear with 31" tires. 

My heavy hauler is a M35A3C deuce and a half. So my Dodge doesnt have to be overloaded any more. Also works as a street legal skidder. Gets 13 mpg with a 3116 Cat and Allison auto. Not bad for a 13,300 lb 6 × 6 empty. Same milage loaded.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here is my light duty around the yard hauler.












built this in 2005 for going to steam shows and use around the yard. I wanted a gator but was too poor to buy one so this is what I built!


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 4, 2014)

Right now I'm using this, 1974 Chevy C60 dump, Hiab crane.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 4, 2014)

sawfun said:


> My primary hauler is a 97 Dodge 2500 4×4 12 valve 5 speed 3.54 gear Cummins that get 23 mpg with a 4000 lb load.
> 
> My backup is my old 75 GMC 4×4 that has 1 ton running gear and a 500 Cadillac getting 12mpg with a gear vendors overdrive, 4.10 posi's front and rear with 31" tires.
> 
> My heavy hauler is a M35A3C deuce and a half. So my Dodge doesnt have to be overloaded any more. Also works as a street legal skidder. Gets 13 mpg with a 3116 Cat and Allison auto. Not bad for a 13,300 lb 6 × 6 empty. Same milage loaded.


I like all three of those!


----------



## ReggieT (Jul 4, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Something else to think about too is insurance and if you're covered.
> One of my cat-skinners was spending a winter layoff cutting and selling firewood. No big deal, just a little extra cash to help feed his family. He was a hard worker doing the best he could.
> He had a nice Dodge pickup that he used for his deliveries. He had a load of wood on and he was involved in an accident. Nothing major, no serious injuries, most of the damage was to his pickup and by his own admission it was his fault.
> His insurance company, once they found out all the details, refused to pay the claim and then dropped him like a hot rock. In the fine print of the policy was a prohibition from using the pickup "in furtherance of any commercial enterprise or endeavor". His little firewood business qualified as commercial and he was running in violation of the terms of the policy. How did the insurance company find out? He told them. The magnetic Firewood For Sale signs on the doors didn't help either. Neither did the Highway Patrol accident report that spelled out in detail the fact that it was a commercial enterprise.
> Read the fine print on your policy. Some insurance companies will do anything they can to legally avoid paying a claim.


Yep...I know of similar scenarios. The insurance companies have a monetary amount set for practically every accident or traumatic event you'll encounter...and they actually make money by paying you less than the set amount for that type of accident or claim


----------



## gulity1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mike Van how well does that setup work for firewood? I have come very close twice to buying a setup similar to that I always wonder how well it would work once the crane started to age? To me that really is the cats azz right there the only other thing I could ask for maybe is 4 wheel drive and that's a big maybe it has pretty much everything else plenty of ground clearance etc. diesel good selection of gearing. I gotta ask though is it yours and what is the overall cost of owning it? other then wood duty what else is it used for? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 5, 2014)

Better side view


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 5, 2014)

gulity1 said:


> Mike Van how well does that setup work for firewood? I have come very close twice to buying a setup similar to that I always wonder how well it would work once the crane started to age? To me that really is the cats azz right there the only other thing I could ask for maybe is 4 wheel drive and that's a big maybe it has pretty much everything else plenty of ground clearance etc. diesel good selection of gearing. I gotta ask though is it yours and what is the overall cost of owning it? other then wood duty what else is it used for? Thanks for the answers.


I bought the truck in Illinois at a dealer, 4500.00, flew out there & drove it home. 950 miles, 10 mpg. It has 6 something in the rear, I never went over 55 mph. It was a 15 ft grain body. The crane I found down in Virginia, 3500.00 drove my F350 down picked it up, drove back, 850 miles in a day. Long day. The crane is a 1984, it has some age but works like new. Supposed to pic 7000 lbs right next to the truck. I've done some logs scaled out close to 5000 with it. The truck is sound, gas engine 350 & 2 bbl. There's nothing on it I can't fix, no emissions, computer chips or metric parts. The 2wd may be an issue someday, but you'd never find one in 4wd I don't think. It carries 2 cord of firewood pretty easy. I moved my new Garn boiler into it's home last fall with it, took the cab off my F350, moved some farm machinery, etc. Theres a winch on my Hiab, not all have one. Hydraulic, handy, you can stall it if you butt a log into a stump. Thats a good thing though, as you could easily damage the crane with a winch too powerful.


----------



## Bob95065 (Jul 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Better side view



Can you post more pics of your rig. It's cool!

Did you make a build thread? What is it based on?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bob95065 said:


> Can you post more pics of your rig. It's cool!
> 
> Did you make a build thread? What is it based on?


Did u see the pics in post #70?


----------



## zogger (Jul 5, 2014)

Mike Van said:


> I bought the truck in Illinois at a dealer, 4500.00, flew out there & drove it home. 950 miles, 10 mpg. It has 6 something in the rear, I never went over 55 mph. It was a 15 ft grain body. The crane I found down in Virginia, 3500.00 drove my F350 down picked it up, drove back, 850 miles in a day. Long day. The crane is a 1984, it has some age but works like new. Supposed to pic 7000 lbs right next to the truck. I've done some logs scaled out close to 5000 with it. The truck is sound, gas engine 350 & 2 bbl. There's nothing on it I can't fix, no emissions, computer chips or metric parts. The 2wd may be an issue someday, but you'd never find one in 4wd I don't think. It carries 2 cord of firewood pretty easy. I moved my new Garn boiler into it's home last fall with it, took the cab off my F350, moved some farm machinery, etc. Theres a winch on my Hiab, not all have one. Hydraulic, handy, you can stall it if you butt a log into a stump. Thats a good thing though, as you could easily damage the crane with a winch too powerful.



I was looking at a c60, guy wanted to swap me for a pickup....in retrospect I shoulda got it, even though the insurance is way higher.


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 5, 2014)

Progressive has some good commercial rates zogger -


----------



## zogger (Jul 5, 2014)

Mike Van said:


> Progressive has some good commercial rates zogger -



That's actually my carrier. I asked them about personal use on the farm, but I wanted to drive it on the roads as well, three times higher than any of my pickups. I didn't ask for commercial rates, that would mean a different tag as well.

I'm just a scosh low on funds always and not sure if going commercial with firewood sales would do much other than me working just to pay for the insurance and gear. Have to sell like ten cord a year just to cover the additional fees.....not sure if I could do that around here with prices so low and so many guys with a pickup selling on the side. I'd need a good splitter then, more loot...

If I had a way to load big logs, then maybe..then could sell at sawmills, but no way could I afford a truck/loader and the paper work. Just ain't got it up front.

Oh well....best thing for me cost wise is just a trailer with a winch on it and a small manual crane. Might be able to slide by cheap that way.

In the meantime, this winter, we get another polar vortex, someone wants some of my wood, they can come and haul it if they meet my fiduciary requirements..or swap, I like that better anyway. Been saving out my good oak separate, just in case of that. Last winter surprised me, so many folks ran out of wood, dry or green. I never had people ask me before, even though my stacks are visible from the road. Polar vortex was a game changer. I coulda sold everything I had if I had tried, but..that's me geezer stash! It doesn't get any easier, every year.


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 5, 2014)

Last winter, mid March we had a few readings below zero. Seems impossible right now, as last week was 90 and about as humid as you can get.


----------



## zogger (Jul 5, 2014)

Mike Van said:


> Last winter, mid March we had a few readings below zero. Seems impossible right now, as last week was 90 and about as humid as you can get.



It's hot during the day now, but WONDERFUL at night, hitting high 50s and low 60s!

I was gonna skip fall haying this year, but the grass is the best I have ever seen, so we'll take it.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is my baby


----------



## LAH (Sep 10, 2014)

Mine is smaller these days but for 2200.00 it works fine.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 10, 2014)

My life saver


----------



## LAH (Sep 10, 2014)

Tell us about the truck CR. Perhaps Chevy/Isuzu?


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 11, 2014)

IT's LCD Ford 4.5 v-6 power stroke 6.4 up dated to a blue max with a dump full roll back a 10 ton winch to drag logs up on bed or pull truck under the log this way I don't have to take a trailer and loader. Just me my truck and Saws. It took me 5 years to find it.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 11, 2014)

The bed is only 12 ft long that why it works for me I raise the bed let the log slid down to where I can saw chunks off my three point split is back right up to the log cut split conveyer in the bag or metal cage I only spit them where I can handle them then they go inside to the electric splitter. The truck still has the car puller on the back for loading chunk If can't pick them up I pick them up with it and roll them right on the bed. It takes a while doing it that way but when there free well what do you do. I am not tired at the end of the day. I think I have it like I want it but thats all I do is wood with it. I am like a snake looking for a meal when I'm on the prowel for wood The shade tree trimmers love me. Most all of them have a pickup truck a cheap chain saw and a beer cooler and bum a cig. I don't smoke so that ends that. My thrill is to watch a 100 foot Ash with no limbs for 50 to 60 feet fall and think how much money it will make me. with a 5 foot base wow great drag to 8 ft or 12 foot logs on the truck and head home can't wait to get back to get the rest. When I work with firewood I smile all the time. I deliver with this truck to after delivering the bundles I always find a load to haul back. My route is about 40 miles one way. On deliverys I do about two to four each time. I am looking at bundling some big bundles for delivery and stack. When I deliver bundle firewood I am picking up 16 sticks and not 2 at a time. ust thinking out loud.here's my in side splitter


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 11, 2014)

It is a 450 up dated to a 550 The frames are all the same I just changes the tires and springs and idlers. Some people in Clarksville Tn done that. They upped the HP but I just know there is a different I still get that super fuel mpg


----------



## Cerran (Sep 11, 2014)

1986 F250 w/460 (carbureted) here. Note the classic 80's clear coat peeling issues. Paid $1800 for it about 3 years ago.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 11, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Right now I am using a 1989 Dodge W250. I just put the snow plow on it yesterday, so the next time I go in the woods I will have to drop it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My dad had one of those 62 Studebakes he haul coal in


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 11, 2014)

amscontr said:


> here's our newer one, 2008 F550 6.4 Powerstroke with Full Delete/TuneView attachment 356395
> .


 Them 550's in Illinois is as far as you want to go you will be pleased with it I was going to get a 550 with a dump gravel bed then there is so many doing it I am to busy with my firewood Good luck


----------



## viking01 (Oct 15, 2014)

been lurking on here for a while, here is my wood hauler, mind you this is from the other side of the pond in France so our conditions are a bit different from yours




1971 by viking01 on Arboristsite.com




1972 by viking01 on Arboristsite.com


----------



## rwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

Different conditions but same boots I see. Nice set up with the LR and trailer. Ron


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Different conditions but same boots I see. Nice set up with the LR and trailer. Ron



Can you ID the military trailer?


----------



## rwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like a WWII quarter ton. Ron


----------



## viking01 (Oct 16, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Different conditions but same boots I see. Nice set up with the LR and trailer. Ron



Haix are the best boots I've ever worn, fits like a glove! The landie is a 1972 series 2A, 2.25L diesel, it will pull anything but I have to be careful when it comes to stopping, non-assisted drum brakes makes you discover whole new world of trouble, real quick;-) .... and the steering is assisted as well, ARMstrong power steering 



zogger said:


> Can you ID the military trailer?





rwoods said:


> Looks like a WWII quarter ton. Ron



Yes it is, it's a Bantam WW2 trailer, produced under licence from willys, by the french army. The specifics for the french are the square rear lights and the "bent" hitch bar, you can turn the hitch bar around 180° to have it towed by a truck and it will still sit (almost) level. I have the serial number of my trailer but have not yet done any serious history of it, I do know that it was manufactured in 1943 and is in pretty good shape for an old geezer, it will carry well over the quarter ton (most of my wood scrounging trips have the leaf springs inverted and the trailer sitting firmly on the rubber stops)

~Yo


----------



## Bartman (Dec 14, 2014)

here's mine


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 14, 2014)

83 Chev C30 with 12ft dump bed, 93 F350 with 12ft dump, 97 F350 with 12ft flatbed, 04 F450 with 12ft flatbed, 81 International 2574 with 18ft dump bed, 2 Ford 8000s with self loader, one setup for tree length the other 20fters.


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 14, 2014)

Selling my 99 GMC 350 flat bed got so much equipment pit of room to park where I live got to keep it close thieves are starting to out number us. Bought 6 acres can't leave any thing thete


----------



## TheViking (Dec 14, 2014)

Cerran said:


> 1986 F250 w/460 (carbureted) here. Note the classic 80's clear coat peeling issues. Paid $1800 for it about 3 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 367926


That's what I like old school Ford and the thirsty big block!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Dec 14, 2014)

I wish I had a picture of it. This was as redneck as I can get. I had a Ford Areostar XLT AWD 4.0 liter V6. . After the front end got total and it sat around for a bit, we busted out the 3 back windows, gutted out the interior. 



Now we just use the Kubotoa B8200 HST-D and a converted camper trailer. We get firewood off our own land.


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 14, 2014)

I got a 1999 GMC 350 flat bed with a 454 pull any thing you put on it nobody wants to drive it so it's got to go got new engine and Tran's going to miss it


----------



## milkman (Dec 14, 2014)

viking01 said:


> been lurking on here for a while, here is my wood hauler, mind you this is from the other side of the pond in France so our conditions are a bit different from yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tough looking equipment, I like your choice of saws too. I really wish we could get those Husqvarna gas/oil cans over here.


----------



## bpalmer (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Oldcarcrusher25x (Aug 18, 2015)

Mine is a beater 1988 Chev K3500 350 4spd, it isn't pretty but it was cheap and I dont have to beat the hell out of my RAM!


----------



## lknchoppers (Aug 19, 2015)

I just got rid of my Black 1991 F250 and bought this 1997 F350 4x4 with a 7.3 liter Power Stroke.




I like to add side boards and an extended tail gate so I can carry more (Shown Below).





Below is my upgrade, ready for side boards.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 7, 2015)

My deuce performed skidding duties today on several oak logs we decked up. Does that qualify as a "wood hauler"?


----------



## rwoods (Sep 11, 2015)

Sure does. Here's my A3 posing with a load of wood chunking kids. Ron


----------



## sawfun (Sep 11, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Sure does. Here's my A3 posing with a load of wood chunking kids. Ron
> 
> View attachment 446867


Nice truck and crew .


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Maxgussam (Sep 13, 2015)

sawfun said:


> My deuce performed skidding duties today on several oak logs we decked up. Does that qualify as a "wood hauler"?
> View attachment 445715



Nice!
I use a military truck too!
Here is mine...


----------



## rwoods (Sep 13, 2015)

5 ton? Ron


----------



## Maxgussam (Sep 13, 2015)

rwoods said:


> 5 ton? Ron


Yes


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 13, 2015)

The steering is a lot easier on a 5-ton than a Deuce...


----------



## ncpete (Sep 13, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> The steering is a lot easier on a 5-ton than a Deuce...



I don't remember that - but I do know that it is a lot easier on a 1029 than either of those beasts!

(for the un-initiated, 1029 is Army-speak for GMC 3/4 ton pick up.)


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 13, 2015)

My 85 F350.






The rest of my current pile was hauled with my work's dump truck. Way easier with the dumping bed...


----------



## Maxgussam (Sep 13, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> The steering is a lot easier on a 5-ton than a Deuce...


Absolutely!
The deuce has "Armstrong Steering "
A 5-ton has steering that works with 1 finger. 
I had both, sold the deuce after I got the 5er.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 13, 2015)

Maxgussam said:


> Absolutely!
> The deuce has "Armstrong Steering "
> A 5-ton has steering that works with 1 finger.
> ad both, sold the deuce after I got the 5er.


I like the size, weight, and milage of a deuce over a 5 ton but the steering and 53" tires that are on a 5 ton sure seem nice. I would really like to adapt power steering to the deuce and have locking doors and a keyed or locking starter switch. These improvement would make the truck a nice daily driver & grocery getter.


----------



## Maxgussam (Sep 13, 2015)

sawfun said:


> I like the size, weight, and milage of a deuce over a 5 ton but the steering and 53" tires that are on a 5 ton sure seem nice. I would really like to adapt power steering to the deuce and have locking doors and a keyed or locking starter switch. These improvement would make the truck a nice daily driver & grocery getter.


Plus you have to have a CDL to drive a 5 ton on the road. 
Mine doesn't have 53s, I put 14:00x20"s on HEMTT wheels on it. 
53's rob them of too much power, the 14s are just right for what I do.


----------



## amscontr (Sep 14, 2015)

[photo=medium]2408[/photo]


----------



## User Name Here (Sep 14, 2015)

The last load I hauled on mine. Looking forward to doing several more like this soon.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 14, 2015)

I would be fine with either provided I had a tractor or conveyor to load the darn things with and a hoist on the bed to unload it. They're a lot of fun (I'd love to have one just because) but loading and un-loading manually wouldn't be a lot of fun.

Of course a Gamma Goat would also be VERY handy getting wood out of the draws and creeks on the ranches and farms that I usually haunt among other uses it would have.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 14, 2015)

amscontr said:


> [photo="medium"]2408[/photo]


I'd love to have a trailer like that (and big enough truck to pull it) but I'd think the front tires would get drug to hell quickly with any kind of load on it...


----------



## ncpete (Sep 14, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> Of course a Gamma Goat would also be VERY handy getting wood out of the draws and creeks on the ranches and farms that I usually haunt among other uses it would have.



I was always of the opinion that Gamma Goats made better targets than vehicles. Sure - when they weren't in for service, the idea of the GG was cool, but I only ever heard stories of how much time they spent in the shop, at least until the Army sold them to the Marines.


----------



## kgip2k (Sep 17, 2015)

Had a 90 ford f350 dually flatbed 2wd 351 5 speed. Wasn't very good on anything other than pavement. Traded it for an 84 f250 4x4 with 351 and auto. Made a flatbed for it, does so much better off road.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 18, 2015)

Picked up a new wood hauler yesterday...'03 F-250 7.3L Powerstroke. She hauls a$$!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 18, 2015)

That looks way to nice to be a wood hauler unless you are pulling a trailer of firewood.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Sep 19, 2015)

Got another chevy about a month ago. 98 1500 w/t 4.3 Had a blow over pine at one of are rentals and didn't wanna unload my concrete tools out of the other truck. Other then missing my v8 going up hills it dose fine as a wood hauler.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 19, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> That looks way to nice to be a wood hauler unless you are pulling a trailer of firewood.



A trailer is the next purchase, but for now the 8ft box will see plenty of use. It's a nice truck but it's made for work...


----------



## Wayne68 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great to see some other military trucks on here being put to good use. This is our 5 ton in action, previously enjoyed by the 11th brigade air defense artillery unit out of fort bliss Texas.


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 19, 2015)

^now THAT'S a wood hauler!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm waiting for someone on here to pst up pics of a personally owned Hemmt of Hett pulling an entire tree...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, it's not hauling wood in this pic, but this is my Hauler with a load of Brome hay squares for my horses... The front is about to get fixed. I bought it like hat as the previous owner had backed his combine into it on accident... 7.3PSD - 4x4, ZF-6spd. I like it.


----------



## amscontr (Sep 24, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd love to have a trailer like that (and big enough truck to pull it) but I'd think the front tires would get drug to hell quickly with any kind of load on it...


The tires did okay hauling 10 tons of rock the other day.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 448149
> View attachment 448150
> Got another chevy about a month ago. 98 1500 w/t 4.3 Had a blow over pine at one of are rentals and didn't wanna unload my concrete tools out of the other truck. Other then missing my v8 going up hills it dose fine as a wood hauler.


And it even has a sunroof!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's last year's wood hauler! Haha. She loves to help!


----------



## rwoods (Sep 25, 2015)

I bet she can haul even more this year.  Ron


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 25, 2015)

rwoods said:


> I bet she can haul even more this year.  Ron


She told me that she's BIG now so I'm thinking so! Haha


----------



## Erik B (Sep 25, 2015)

@mn woodcutter In a couple of years you won't be able to keep up with her. Enjoy her while you can. She must get her good looks from her mama


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 25, 2015)

Erik B said:


> @mn woodcutter In a couple of years you won't be able to keep up with her. Enjoy her while you can. She must get her good looks from her mama


Yes thankfully she takes after her mom!


----------



## T. Mainus (Sep 29, 2015)

I just picked this up last weekend. Had to go 5 hours north to get it but it was worth it. 2012 8x14 PJ deck over with a scissor lift. 14,00 pound trailer. The sides fold down for easy loading. Just delivered a cord with it tonight, fill it about even with the sides and that is a full cord. It dumped really nice, not that long of a pile. I am glad we got the deck over.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Oct 1, 2015)

88 Ford 1/2 T 302 EFI auto, 3in lift in the front, 6in the rear and a Miller locker, chains all around. 8 years I've used this truck, beat it, service it and back to the woods it goes, spare is on in this pic.

BTW, paid $200 for it....


----------



## Mives4510 (Oct 1, 2015)

2014 Chevy 1500 with the 4.3, pulling my 16 foot utility trailer. With the trailer and bed full I usually end up with 3-4 cord when it's all cut and split.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 1, 2015)

That would give that 4.3 a workout. I've had a few 4.3 trucks and they're rock solid dependable but they're still only 3/4 of a 350...


----------



## redfin (Oct 11, 2015)

Don't get to cut as much as used to but I did today, bucked a large maple at my boys buddies house. This wood along with another trailer is goin to my buddies place.

88' 7.4l, forged internals. 4.88s and will dump everything I can load in it.


----------



## redfin (Oct 11, 2015)

Locust Cutter said:


> That would give that 4.3 a workout. I've had a few 4.3 trucks and they're rock solid dependable but they're still only 3/4 of a 350...


He has a completely different 4.3 than your thinking. This one should have 285hp and a 6 speed. Whole different animal.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 11, 2015)

That may be. The 2 I had extensive experience with were my Father's 1987 Scottsdale (TBI Iron head which always had a weird vibration and was slw but was a working mother) and my Wife's old 2005 1500 2wd reg cab short bed with a 5spd. The '05 ran circles around the '87 (as well it should have) BUT, it had highway gears and was one wheel drive. Driving it from KS to VA a few times I averaged about 22mpg with it but strap an empty 18' 7k car trailer to it and it was a dog... My old '97 F-150 with the 4.2v6 did better and it also had highway gears.

I'd actually like to find an older '89-95 F-150 4x4 long bed with the 4.9l 300cuin straight six with a 5spd manual. They had great low end torque and would make a great pasture truck/wood fetcher. Mileage wasn't a strong suit but for how I'd use it, it wouldn't be a show stopper.


----------



## Woos31 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mdavlee-- you'll really like that 6.4 once you get the basics meaning intake, exhaust, programmer. Just those three things go from patsy to beast mode right now. Only plug and play motor that can crank 500-600 ponies depending on programmer with just those 3 items. 6.7 stroke falls on its face at 3000 rpm because the stock turbo set up can't push enough air. So basically without a big single or twins they're kinda limited similar to the 7.3 after basic mods without spendy go fast parts. Not taking away from them cuz they're nice rigs, just meaning plug and race performance dmax, Cummins, and 6.4 yield a guy basic mod horsepower. My $.02 though so I'm sure you've got a well thought out plan for the next buggy haha, good luck and safe cutting sir


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just borrowed my friends deck over this week to haul a load of demolition from the house we bought to the dump. Deckover is defiantly the way to go. I got so spoiled using that trailer. I can see one in my near future. How come you had to go so far to get it? Did you get a better deal by traveling so far?


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have been using my dodge to haul wood but since it got taken away thanks to the rear end issues, I ended up with a brand new ram and it ain't gonna see a stick of firewood. Picked up a 2001 GMC 1500 4x44 with the 5.3 for $1500. Will work nicely for hauling wood. Itt needs some work to become a daily driver though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek (Oct 13, 2015)

Just a PSA


----------



## audible fart (Oct 13, 2015)

Anybody else currently running a 5.7 vortec?


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes but I don't look like that.


----------



## blue924.9 (Oct 13, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG] 


Locust Cutter said:


> That may be. The 2 I had extensive experience with were my Father's 1987 Scottsdale (TBI Iron head which always had a weird vibration and was slw but was a working mother) and my Wife's old 2005 1500 2wd reg cab short bed with a 5spd. The '05 ran circles around the '87 (as well it should have) BUT, it had highway gears and was one wheel drive. Driving it from KS to VA a few times I averaged about 22mpg with it but strap an empty 18' 7k car trailer to it and it was a dog... My old '97 F-150 with the 4.2v6 did better and it also had highway gears.
> 
> I'd actually like to find an older '89-95 F-150 4x4 long bed with the 4.9l 300cuin straight six with a 5spd manual. They had great low end torque and would make a great pasture truck/wood fetcher. Mileage wasn't a strong suit but for how I'd use it, it wouldn't be a show stopper.



your right they do make great haulers, mileage is ok i get 16 mixed city highway 14 all city and 20 all highway, im also 18 years old so that should tell you how i drive it, not enough horsepower to really get in trouble





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 13, 2015)

This is how we do it up in Maine.



aine.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Oct 13, 2015)

Now that, is Wood P O R N ......!!!

Pullin' double quad axle trailers, probably a full complement of lockers, H&M front, in a beautiful KW,you'd have to beat me away with a big stick.


----------



## audible fart (Oct 13, 2015)

svk said:


> Yes but I don't look like that.



What mileage are ye getting on what configuration 5.7 vortec? I get 11 on a 96 2wd 2500 standard cab towing a 6x12 in basically city mileage all summer. Stop&go, 2 bobcat mowers on the trailer. Haven't got a chance to test unloaded highway miles. It's always loaded with something or other until winter.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2015)

audible fart said:


> What mileage are ye getting on what configuration 5.7 vortec? I get 11 on a 96 2wd 2500 standard cab towing a 6x12 in basically city mileage all summer. Stop&go, 2 bobcat mowers on the trailer. Haven't got a chance to test unloaded highway miles. It's always loaded with something or other until winter.


97' 1/2 ton x cab 4x4. 

14 unloaded, 12 with a trailer. I had a 98 years back and I could squeak 15-16 unloaded. This one just never has done as well. This one has 245/75/16 with 3.73's. 98' had 265/75/16 with 3.73's.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 13, 2015)

Dad's '97 Z71 with a Vortec 5.7 gets 17-19 on the road, 14-16 mixed, 13-15 in town and 8-14 pulling. It's been a hell of a truck but with 202K it's starting to show it's age electrically and mechanically... It may become a motorized wheelbarrow before too long.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 13, 2015)

I had a 97 with a 5.7 vortec and it would pull around 17mpg on the highway about 15 around town but it would drop anywhere from 9-6 mpg when I towed with it. It was the best truck I ever had. I just needed to get into a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 13, 2015)

Dad's would do better if it had a bit more compression and IF it could tow in overdrive. Unfortunately, even with better parts, the 4l60E wasn't designed to tow in overdrive... His tuck would be a lot better off with a 6.5 turbo diesel and a 4l80E or manual trans. They weren't a Cummins, PSD or Duramax, but with a few tweaks, they were a solid dependable engine with decent power and good mileage.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 17, 2015)

lefturnfreek said:


> Just a PSA










Me and my dad changing fluids.





Left me stranded the other day. Thought it was the fuel pump. Turns out I don't think the fuel filter has ever been changed. It was completely stoped up. Changed that and off we go again. Even has a cold a/c!


Thanks


----------



## nk14zp (Oct 22, 2015)

Nother load on the golden road.


----------



## Woos31 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey there nk14zp- that's an awesome picture!!


----------



## rwoods (Oct 24, 2015)

Not very good shots of my current wood hauler, but it tows great. 2013 GMC 1500 with the towing package - 405 HP 6.2 with the large rear-end and 3.73 gears. I really miss my old wood hauler (1993 FJZ80 Landcruiser) but I don't when I am pulling a loaded trailer. Ron


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 24, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Not very good shots of my current wood hauler, but it tows great. 2013 GMC 1500 with the towing package - 405 HP 6.2 with the large rear-end and 3.73 gears. I really miss my old wood hauler (1993 FJZ80 Landcruiser) but I don't when I am pulling a loaded trailer. Ron
> 
> View attachment 455771
> View attachment 455773


The 80 series Landcruiser is my favorite!


----------



## rwoods (Oct 24, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> The 80 series Landcruiser is my favorite!



Me too. Pulling the same trailer in pouring rain in December 2012, I heard a little scratching noise and thought it was just briers... it wasn't. I had turned into a locust stump! I drove it daily since new for almost 21 years, 270k+ miles. Factory lockers front and rear - a real beast. I would love to have it back, but I would have to live in it if I brought it home. Ron


----------



## audible fart (Oct 24, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Me too. Pulling the same trailer in pouring rain in December 2012, I heard a little scratching noise and thought it was just briers... it wasn't. I had turned into a locust stump! I drove it daily since new for almost 21 years, 270k+ miles. Factory lockers front and rear - a real beast. I would love to have it back, but I would have to live in it if I brought it home. Ron
> 
> View attachment 455803



That's a no brainer, bring it home. What motor did that Toyota have? I'm familiar with Toyota pickups, but not those.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 24, 2015)

Twin overhead cam inline six. 92 and earlier had various versions of the old Chevy stove bolt.

Ron


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 24, 2015)

I actually traded one of my old beat up FJ40s for my F350 wood hauler.


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 24, 2015)

Mives4510 said:


> View attachment 450864
> View attachment 450863
> 2014 Chevy 1500 with the 4.3, pulling my 16 foot utility trailer. With the trailer and bed full I usually end up with 3-4 cord when it's all cut and split.


Great pics...btw is that top pic mockernut hickory?
Just now noticing how you're utilizing those pallets...I've long wanted a utility trailer, but the fact that most of them had only low height railing...YET this opens another world of possibilities!

Thanks Mives...you rock bro!


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 24, 2015)

audible fart said:


> Anybody else currently running a 5.7 vortec? View attachment 453465


She looks a tad unhealthy...that's sad.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Oct 25, 2015)

This a load of white oak the covers 14 feet of the 16 feet flat portion of my trailer at least three feet deep.

I only towed it about 2.5 miles.

What do you think it weighed?


----------



## audible fart (Oct 25, 2015)

dieselscout80 said:


> What do you think it weighed?



About this much


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 25, 2015)

audible fart said:


> About this much
> View attachment 456024


----------

